# Do you or should you use Furminator on puppies?



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was about to buy a Furminator to use on the puppy that I will be getting, but I read one for the review on Amazon that says it damaged its puppy's coat... Furminator has an excellent rating, it has over 3500 reviews on Amazon and 4.5 star. Should I stay away from Furminator?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I took Maggie to a professional groomer who used the Furminator on her and ruined her coat...Maggie was an adult, so I can't imagine how much worse it would be on a puppy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It strips out their undercoat. I guess it has blades on it? <- Something I would not want to do with my adult dog. 

A regular wire slicker brush does wonders to remove shed-clumps without damaging the coat.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use a regular pin brush and it removes the dead undercoat with no damage.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't suggest them at any age. A good rake and a greyhound comb do a good job. I have a rake that has some long teeth and then inbetween shorter teeth, it gets the undercoat out/loosened up and then the greyhound comb finishes the job if I'm not too lazy and just boot them outside for a few hours for it to finish falling out. Bathing works well too (no furminator shampoo here either).

The furminator does strip the coat if overused - think how a ribbon looks after you've curled it with a blade, it's no longer as nice....


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't mind taking a rake to my two every now and then to remove excess undercoat. I will not use a furminator on my dogs though. I've found it to really irritate the skin and to not really help all that much in shedding. The best thing I've bought (and I use it every month or two only) was an Oster Rake. This takes out an exceptional amount of undercoat and doesn't burn the skin like the furminator. Used in conjunction with a slicker and a wirebrush and you shouldn't have to take them to the groomers.


----------

